# Service Sink ? ? ?



## Mech (Sep 16, 2011)

2009 IMC / IPC

Would hot and cold water faucets and a floor drain in a mechanical room meet the requirement for a service sink?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2011)

Are there curbs surounding the room?

*"Not a IPC definition"*

A water basin fixed to a wall or floor and having a drainpipe and generally a piped supply of water.

IMHO NO


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2011)

No curb around the room.  Yeah, no spill / splash containment when emptying a bucket.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2011)

Imho no ...


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2011)

Out of curiosity, where did you get that definition in the IPC?  I didn't find it.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2011)

Mech said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, where did you get that definition in the IPC?  I didn't find it.


Reread my response


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2011)

Thought you were saying my scenario did not meet the IPC definition which you were providing.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2011)

Reread my response

*I never said it was a IPC definition.*

You might want to read the footnotes on table 403.1  IPC re: service sinks

Is a floor drain and a faucet defined as a sink. NO


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2011)

Got confused by what you meant with this definition.  My mistake.



> A water basin fixed to a wall or floor and having a drainpipe and generally a piped supply of water.


My copy of IPC Table 403.1 footnotes do not address service sinks.  Oh well.  The building will be getting a service sink.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 18, 2011)

I would not consider a floor drain to be suitable alternative for a service sink.  In certain circumstances, we have permitted floor sinks in a raised curb area with protective finishes on the wall to 4' aff, but that is rare.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 19, 2011)

So if I put a sink in my shop, with a drain pipe going outside, would that be a service sink?  What if the drain went to a grassy area?


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 19, 2011)

2009 IPC, Section 418 - *Sinks*  Sinks shall conform to ANSI Z124.6, ASME A112.19.1M, ASME A112.19.2M, ASME A112.19.3M, ASME A112.19.4M, ASME A112.19.9M, CSA B45.1, CSA B45.2, CSA B45.3 or CSA B45.4.


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 19, 2011)

fireguy said:
			
		

> So if I put a sink in my shop, with a drain pipe going outside, would that be a service sink?  What if the drain went to a grassy area?


2009 IPC *Connections to the sanitary drainage system. ** All plumbing fixtures, drains, appurtenunces and appliances used to recieve discharge liquid waste or sewage shall be directly connected to the sanitary drainage sytem of the building ....*


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 19, 2011)

oops 2009 IPC 301.3


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 19, 2011)

We also adopted the ANSI Z4.3 for Non-sewered waste discharge, in order to handle some instances of grey water discharge.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 19, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> We also adopted the ANSI Z4.3 for Non-sewered waste discharge, in order to handle some instances of grey water discharge.


Is it more a more detailed/helpful than the grey water provisions of Appendix C in the IPC?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 19, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> 2009 IPC, Section 418 - *Sinks*  Sinks shall conform to ANSI Z124.6, ASME A112.19.1M, ASME A112.19.2M, ASME A112.19.3M, ASME A112.19.4M, ASME A112.19.9M, CSA B45.1, CSA B45.2, CSA B45.3 or CSA B45.4.


That's a lot of alphabet soup.  Do you have all of those wonderful standards, or do you refer to the manufacturers spec to verify all the right standards are listed?  Are they all applicable to every type of sink?  This is one of my pet peeves with the IPC, but then again "nothing worthwhile was ever accomplished without the will to start, the enthusiasm to continue and, regardless of temporary obstacles, and the persistence to complete."  Time to order me-self some standards and get to it.


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL, Papio!  No, I don't have a copy of the standards.  I feel your pain; it's just one more book that has to be on hand in order to enforce the code as a code official.  It would be nice that since it's referenced in the I code that those folks who are ICC members could get a discount on all of those standards, and they may very well get that if ICC has the standard on their website.  I know in years past ICC published the referenced standards in one document, but I'm not sure they do that any more.


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 19, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Is it more a more detailed/helpful than the grey water provisions of Appendix C in the IPC?


It is not much different. When we adopted the standard the 09 was not out yet and the 03 app. C did not have seepage pits.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mech, how big is the mechanical room? Slip hazard with soapy water IMHO would be a concern.

If the drain was close to a wall where the faucets are located and you had concrete type curbs inplace and tile with grout, I would consider it, but thats a reach. The curbs would have to be out of the walking path (not knowing the distance the faucets are from the drain) as well in the mechanical room. Good place to wash the dog!

pc1


----------

